# Oldest Lake?



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 22, 2009)

What state has the oldest lake in North America and can you name the Lake?


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 15, 2009)

california, mono lake tufa?


----------



## rhitland (Jul 15, 2009)

Texas Toledo Bend ?


----------



## Dana (Jul 16, 2009)

Lake Baikal in Siberia is the oldest lake.


----------



## RJS (Jul 16, 2009)

rhitland said:


> Texas Toledo Bend ?



Isn't Toledo Bend a reservoir?


----------



## Dana (Jul 16, 2009)

I think so..


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 16, 2009)

rhitland said:


> Texas Toledo Bend ?



yeah rhit..get your facts straight..lol


----------



## Dana (Jul 16, 2009)

gosh lol I might get corn fused here in a minute.. lol


----------



## RJS (Jul 16, 2009)

I believe there is only one natural lake in Texas but I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## Dana (Jul 16, 2009)

I am not sure if there are more than Caddo but that is the one that comes to mind
it is out in East Texas


----------



## RJS (Jul 16, 2009)

You would be correct!  Caddo it is.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 16, 2009)

i think caddo is the only natural one,but texas does have many lakes in fact more than minnesota. most of them man made reservoirs


----------



## Dana (Jul 16, 2009)

gee i feel smert today :+)  Rhit are you guys coming to the Majority tonight for my oldest daughter?


----------

